# Tims TT ... Pic whoring again :)



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

:roll: Must be a few months since I last posted up some snaps!

Only visible things I have changed of late are swapping the 15mm spacers for some 25's on the rear, replacing the Audi rings with the Turbo badge (from a Beetle!), added the V6 rear valence, removed the Audi carbon door protectors & finally got the Miltek to sit level on both sides 8) :lol:























































Out of curiosity if it were your TT, what would you change/ add/ remove ?? Always good to hear other peoples opinions/ tastes?

Cheers 
Tim


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looking good but if it weremine I would swap theside repeaters for some smoked ones :idea:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looking good but if it weremine I would swap theside repeaters for some smoked ones :idea:


Yeah, I'd agree actually. Funny you should say that as I considered it for the first time yesterday when I saw a pic of someone elses car with them on!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Tim G said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good but if it weremine I would swap theside repeaters for some smoked ones :idea:
> ...


I got a set from Halfords when I first got yellow (8years ago) and thet are very dark look very good I tried to get another set for the qS and I cannot find any any were near as dark


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Love this car  Would'nt change a lot,maybe 19's and the coilies wound down a bit more


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

country boy said:


> Love this car  Would'nt change a lot,maybe 19's and the coilies wound down a bit more


Thanks dude. Both things I would do ideally but I am yet to find some 19's I want (& will clear the brakes :roll & as I have probably moaned about before, I'm limited on getting any lower by the stupid entrance to my garage :x

I did have a brief go at taking the rear perches out to get the back down a bit more (knowing the centre section of the exhaust already 'just' scrapes on the way in & out of the garage already :roll: ). But as it happens I couldn't undo the lower bolt on the shock to get them out so they have stayed in for now!


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

My Milltek does,nt have the centre section as its the non res one,maybe thats something you should think of?? Would def help with your clearance issues.Are those pics with the back wound down as far as it will go?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

country boy said:


> My Milltek does,nt have the centre section as its the non res one,maybe thats something you should think of?? Would def help with your clearance issues.Are those pics with the back wound down as far as it will go?


Mines the non res version too... Its the pipe itself that scrapes rather than the box  I have to kick the missus out before I drive in or it scrapes even more :lol: The entrance goes up, then down though so its kinda like a big speedhump! Im not the only one that struggles though, theres an Aston, a 09 GTR & a Gallardo that all use the same parking area. Fookin stupid bit of design :roll:

Yep, thats the rears down fully, perches still in though. It would seem Koni's 'adjustables' aren't really adjustable enough for my liking :x


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Looing cool Tim! 

I'd agree with most on some smoked side repeaters. 19's and a bit lower would complete the exterior for me. 8)

However, what about removing the rear spoiler, smoothing a bit more and going 'all red' with the rear lights?

Alan W


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Looing cool Tim!
> 
> I'd agree with most on some smoked side repeaters. 19's and a bit lower would complete the exterior for me. 8)
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan. Spoilerless isn't for me really, but I do agree on the all red clusters. I keep meaning to buy those red sticker things to cover the white dots that everyone gets from the guy in Germany.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Tim G said:


> I keep meaning to buy those red sticker things to cover the white dots that everyone gets from the guy in Germany.


What's keeping you - just do it! :lol:

An easy and cheap mod and almost indistinguishable from the real thing! :wink:

Alan W


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Hello Tim, love the 2nd pic good one that.

Not sure what i would change, got everything major you want. Maybe a single wiper?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

That car is sweet man. maybe tint the rear window a bit but apart from that looks perfect. nice weather to [smiley=sunny.gif] :lol:


----------



## silveraudi225 (Aug 2, 2008)

lovely car


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

ian222 said:


> Hello Tim, love the 2nd pic good one that.
> 
> Not sure what i would change, got everything major you want. Maybe a single wiper?


Hi Ian, I had looked at them on a thread recently but the TT wipers are slow enough anyway I reckon let alone with only one! 



dzTT said:


> That car is sweet man. maybe tint the rear window a bit but apart from that looks perfect. nice weather to [smiley=sunny.gif] :lol:


Weather was very [smiley=sunny.gif] Light tints I wouldn't mind but I think the TT's windows aren't far off the legal tint limit as standard going on some recent threads on people getting hassel from tints :?



matt9238 said:


> lovely car


[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

yh true the rear window can be tinted as dark as wanted as far as im aware there is no limits to that one. side windows are only aloud to 30% i think they are already about 18% as standard


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

dzTT said:


> yh true the rear window can be tinted as dark as wanted as far as im aware there is no limits to that one. side windows are only aloud to 30% i think they are already about 18% as standard


Problem is with only doing the rears my TT will look like a Van :lol: :wink:

I think I'd want an extremely light tint all round or none at all TBH.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

dzTT said:


> yh true the rear window can be tinted as dark as wanted as far as im aware there is no limits to that one. side windows are only aloud to 30% i think they are already about 18% as standard


Sides have to let 70%. 
OEM glass lets through 72%

Police kindly checked them for me while writing me my fine. :roll:

Any tints on the sides is going to push it over 70%.


----------



## granty70 (Jul 27, 2009)

in my opinion this car is by far the nicest on this forum, looks very smart and tidy! where abouts can u get the v6 rear spoiler and also the black turbo badge?? looks the mutts nutts


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

granty70 said:


> in my opinion this car is by far the nicest on this forum, looks very smart and tidy! where abouts can u get the v6 rear spoiler and also the black turbo badge?? looks the mutts nutts


 [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

If you mean the boot spolier its actually a Matt Carbon Fibre Telson one not the V6 one. Available here: http://www.osirdesign.co.uk/

Turbo badge is from a Beetle Turbo, painted black by me


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

looks awesome as ever


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Lovely Tim. Lookin' good as usual.. :wink:

As Yellow says some the sides and maybe smoke the rear white dots too... 

Oh and nice shorts - matches too.. 

Bobski


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

manphibian said:


> looks awesome as ever


Thanks Luke.



bobski said:


> Oh and nice shorts - matches too..
> 
> Bobski


I tried my best Bobski, didn't have any Glacier shorts though Im afraid :wink:


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice car that mate.

What I would do: 
either wind the front down a tad, or add an lcr splitter.
smoked corners, 
I would loose the front grill for a 3 bar (not gloss) as your front grill doesn't really go with the rest of it being gloss, and everything else is matt!
Ditch the turbo badge, doesn't work.

All in my opinion of course


----------



## Racer28 (Aug 21, 2009)

Matt Carbon Door Mirrors!

Then perfect!


----------



## TTsaysCYA (Aug 29, 2009)

thats well nice :wink:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Looking good mate keep up the good work.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

What about was's rear led's?


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

If it was mine:

Tint rear lights,
tinted side repeaters,
paint the 'turbo' on engine cover blue,
get the wing mirrors painted matt black,
change front grille for a caractere knock off,
smooth front and rear bumpers.

It looks mint already but with the above done it would be the perfect TT.

oh yeah, refurb the calipers in blue to tie in with engine bay and car colour 8)


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi great looking car, I would tint the rears, would look great, find some 19's and sell those already on to me :lol:

Gill


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

seasurfer said:


> Hi great looking car, I would tint the rears, would look great, find some 19's and sell those already on to me :lol:
> 
> Gill


Thanks dude. If I could find some used 19's I wanted (& were a reasonable $) I would happily sell the 18's :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hope you find some soon then, please keep me in mind 

Gill


----------

